# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Bia Đức - Nhà Hàng Bia ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Nhà hàng bia Đức Bitgarden tọa lạc tại số 176/1B Lê Văn Sỹ, P.10, Phú Nhuận, là nhà hàng với không gian sang trọng và đẳng cấp, thức ăn ngon và phục vụ nhanh nhẹn, chu đáo. Chuỗi nhà hàng bia Đức Bitgarden sẽ đem đến cho quý khách một thế giới âm nhạc phong cách xứ Bavarian và thưởng thức 1 trong những dòng bia tươi số một thế giới.


Bitburger - Dòng bia Tươi Đức số 1 của Đức.

Xuất hiện tại Việt Nam năm 2009 trong lễ hội Oktoberfest tại Hà Nội và sau đó là TP. Hồ Chí Minh, Bitburger đã nhanh chóng làm say “ngây ngất” giới sành bia bởi chất lượng tuyệt hảo và hương vị đậm đà, đặc trưng không thể pha lẫn với đa phần các dòng bia cao cấp có vị ngọt khác đang có mặt tại thị trường Việt Nam. Từ đó, một chuỗi nhà hàng bia cao cấp Bitgarden đã ra đời. Những nhà hàng này chuyên phục vụ và cung cấp loại bia tươi số 1 thế giới Bitbuger được nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ Đức đảm bảo tuyệt hảo về chất lượng và đẳng cấp.


Thực đơn phong phú món ăn Đức và các món thuần Việt

Bên cạnh đó, Bitgarden luôn được sự ủng hộ nồng nhiệt từ quý khách với nhiều món độc đáo chỉ có ở Bitgarden như: xúc xích Thueringer – Đức, xúc xích ngũ linh, xúc xích trắng Bayern, sườn heo nướng kiểu Đức, đùi cừu nướng tỏi, thịt nguội Bitburger, ức gà cuốn thịt xông khói... Cùng các món thuần Việt để phục vụ đa dạng nhu cầu thưởng thức của quý khách như Giò heo muối quay giòn, baba om chuối xanh, cá chình 2 món, các món từ dê như cari dê, sườn dê nướng, dê đông; các món bò… Tất cả món ăn được chế biến rất cầu kỳ, có vị đậm đà, hương thơm quyến rũ giúp thực khách có thêm nhiều lựa chọn với giá hợp lý mà ngon miệng.


10 món từ cá ngừ Đại Dương hấp dẫn

Đặc biệt, sử dụng voucher của Hotdeal, các bạn sẽ được giảm giá các món ăn chế biến từ cá ngừ đại dương Phú Yên. Menu phong phú với 10 món, 10 cách chế biến mới lạ, tươi ngon.

1. Mắt cá ngừ đại dương hấp gừng

2. Mắt cá ngừ đại dương chưng (tiêu, gừng)

3. Mắt cá Ngừ đại dương Phú Yên chưng tương

4. Cá ngừ lúc lắc

5. Cá ngừ rang muối Hồng Kông

6. Cá ngừ xào lagim, hành tây

7. Steak cá ngừ

8. Đầu cá ngừ nướng muối ớt

9. Đầu cá ngừ nấu măng chua

10. Đầu cá ngừ nấu riêu



Đầu cá ngừ nấu măng chua



Mắt cá ngừ đại dương hấp gừng


Salad cá ngừ
Phong cách nấu mới lạ chỉ có tại nhà hàng Bitgarden

Với sự tươi ngon và giàu dinh dưỡng, món ăn chế biến từ cá ngừ đại dương là menu ưa thích của nhiều thực khách. Thịt và đầu cá ngừ được chế biến thành rất nhiều món ăn mang hương vị khác biệt. Thịt cá ngừ đại dương tươi sống được thái thành lát mỏng nhỏ hình chữ nhật rồi ướp lạnh. Khi ăn dùng lá cải cay cuốn, chấm với mù tạt, tương ớt, xì dầu, ăn kèm với thơm, húng, tía tô, chuối chát, gừng, lạc rang,... Đặc biệt, đầu bếp còn lấy mắt cá ngừ đại dương (to bằng quả trứng gà) để chưng cách thủy, hấp gừng, chưng tương, nướng muối… chắc chắn mang lại cho thực khách một bữa lạ miệng, độc đáo.



Cá Ngừ Nướng



Cá ngừ Lúc Lắc



Cá Ngừ Xào Lagim Hành Tây

Không gian nhà hàng sang trọng

Nhà hàng Bitgarden rộng thoáng và sang trọng với lối trang trí tinh tế, xứng đáng là nơi thể hiện đẳng cấp cũng những người sành ẩm thực. Đến với Nhà hàng Bitgarden, bạn không chỉ có cơ hội thưởng thức món cá ngừ đại dương ngon tuyệt, bia Đức số 1 thế giới mà còn được khám phá nền văn hóa Đức độc đáo, mới mẻ với nhiều điều thú vị.


Là không gian thích hợp cho những cuộc gặp gỡ bạn bè, chiến hữu, nơi chiêu đãi đối tác, nơi tổ chức sinh nhật, nhà hàng Bitgarden tinh tế với không gian riêng biệt: phòng điều hòa ấm cúng, yên tĩnh, không gian mở rộng rãi, thoáng mát… Bên cạnh đó, luôn xem khách hàng là thượng đế, Nhà hàng Bitgarden dành riêng tặng bạn những ưu đãi hấp dẫn khác như: giảm giá thực đơn, miễn phí karaoke, tặng hoa, tặng bánh kem, miễn phí phòng lạnh…

Xem thêm hình ảnh Chuỗi nhà hàng Bitgarden



*Nhà hàng Bia Đức* 

Địa chỉ : 176/1B Lê Văn Sỹ, Phường 10, Quận Phú Nhuận, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh


*>> Bản đồ đến Nhà Hàng Bia Đức*


Cùng khám phá* các nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn -  cac nha hang o Sai Gon*

Tham khảo thêm *Quán bia ở Sài Gòn* - *Quan bia o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

mùa nè ở MB k cần uống Bia...hiii

----------


## h20love

nha` hàng rộng nhỉ

----------

